# confused



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

This chatroom confuses me... today there is someone in there called 'noblesse oblige'... I have never heard of this member before... and they aren't speaking... is it just me?..

Something similar happened last night, but it was a different name.

Odd.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Did it go something like this.

Suz entered chat room at 10:45
Noblesse oblige Left at 10:45

That's what I get :lol:

BB


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh he didn't leave... but I said hello and he didn't reply.

You must smell bad :lol:


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

I think it must be a chat problem, cause I actually did say hello. I'm not rude. I didn't see your hello.

Ya I'm a lurker these days. Used to post, but ages ago. People come and go and it's basically all the same thing.

Sigh...


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You exist!! Oh hurrah, as long as you weren't a figment...

I like your frog : )


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I got DP in Pittsburgh. Escape that town and it'll be aight.


----------



## mark75 (Oct 23, 2006)

And when I post to say hi I get no response

Perhaps it is my connection not working? Or my DP acting up again? 

well i'll keep trying -- but I am also confused about why I show up and 1-2 others are there but get no responses after chatting and saying hi.

or maybe they are away from there computers.....not biggie who knows


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

If you want a chat just PM whoever is online and ask them.
Bailee


----------

